# [HELP ME! ]Help getting 7.1 audio on Realtek  ALC1220



## mralbino (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello Guys I need help on getting 7.1 audio on Realtek  ALC1220 my motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K3 and I'm using SPDIF , I have a Home theater that's capable of outputting 7.1 Audio, And I've tried Alan Finotty driver mod but I've got no luck, I only get 5.1 audio and sometimes I just get Stereo, Do you guys know of anything that might help me?  I'm open to try anything, thank you in advance.


----------



## iuliug (Jul 18, 2020)

I am no expert but i believe SPDIF can not do 7.1.


----------



## mralbino (Jul 18, 2020)

iuliug said:


> I am no expert but i believe SPDIF can not do 7.1.


I hope that someone can confirm that for me too


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 18, 2020)

On Windows, the maximum possible is compressed 5.1 via dolby digital/dts.
The maximum possible by spdif is 6.1 via dolby digital ex/dts es. No realtime encoder is available for this on Windows (to my knowledge).


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 18, 2020)

Here is answer for Your problem:








						Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

Hello Everyone! Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included. -dolby audio -dolby digital plus -dolby pro logic II -dolby home theatre v4 -dolby digital live -dolby atmos / access -dts sound unbound -dts ultra -dts connect -dts ultrapc II -dts...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Install realtekdriver_2019_03.exe
Good luck!


----------



## mralbino (Jul 18, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Here is answer for Your problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried it, but i couldn't understand the part that you say to install the modded drives from Device Manager,  there are a lot of  .INF  files that i can choose to install so which one should I install? thanks again


----------

